# Yahoola creek reservoir pot tournament saturday 9-8-2012 night event



## jbenson4 (Aug 23, 2012)

!!!BASS FISHING TOURNAMENT!!!
LOCATION: Yahoola Creek Reservoir in Dahlonega  
DATE: Saturday night, September 8th, 2012
TIME: Arrive at the ramp by 3pm to pay and ensure good launching time 
 Tournament Fishing 4pm- 12am 
Weigh in starts after all boats are back on the trailers and all anglers wanting to weigh in are present 
BOATING: Electric Motors Only, No Gas Motors On the Boat Period, NO EXCEPTIONS 
COST: 
$20 tournament fee per boat 
$10 BIG fish side pot 
$10 smallest 12 inch fish side pot 
 Total price $40 payout is 100% on everything excluding the launch fee. Every 5 boats =1 pay place
BOAT LIMIT: 30 Boats MAX so register ASAP REGISTRATION CUTOFF IS SEPT, 7TH AT 10:00pm
TOURNAMENT RULES
1.	NO LIVE BAIT, ARTIFICIAL BAITS ONLY
2.	5 FISH LIMIT AT WEIGHT IN
3.	 CAN WEIGHT IN DEAD FISH BUT WILL RESULT IN A HALF POUND DEDUCTION PER DEAD FISH. NO EXCEPTIONS
4.	ALL FISH MUST BE 12 INCHES LONG MEASURED ON A GOLDEN RULE ANY SHORT FISH AT WEIGHT IN RESULTS IN AN AUTOMATIC DQ. NO EXECPTIONS
5.	NO TROLING OF BAITS DURRING THE TOURNAMENT IF CAUGHT DOING SO WILL RESULT IN A DQ.
6.	LIVE WELLS ARE REQUIRED IN THE TOURNAMENT. STRINGERS ARE NOT ALLOWED IF YOU DON’T HAVE A LIVE WELL, A COOLER OR PLASTIC STORAGE BIN WORKS GREAT
7.	LARGE MOUTH AND SPOTTED BASS ARE THE ONLY SPECIES ALLOWED TO BE WEIGHED IN NO BREAM, CATFISH, AND ECT.
8.	ARIVE BETWEEN 3-3:45pm TO PAY FOR THE TOURNAMENT IF LATE WILL RESULT IN A HALF POUND WEIGHT DEDUCTION AT WEIGHT IN.
9.	NO LINES IN THE WATER AFTER 12am AND DON’T BE LATE TO THE WEIGHT IN THAT STARTS AFTER ALL BOATS ARE BACK ON THE TRAILERS AND ALL ANGLERS THAT WANT TO WEIGH IN AREPRESENT  IF A TEAM IS LATE GETTING BACK TO THE RAMP THERE WILL BE A HALF POUND DEDUCTION IN TOTAL WEIGHT PER EACH MINUTE LATE TO LAUNCH OR WEIGH IN
TO REGISTER CALL: Jesse Benson @ 770-605-1425 or email @ jesse.benson29@yahoo.com 
Registration is open to the first 30 boats so register ASAP.
 REGISTRATION CUTOFF IS SEPT, 7TH AT 10:00pm


----------



## jbenson4 (Aug 23, 2012)

*no launch fee at yahoola*

there is no launch fee at yahoola i used the same file from another tournament and forgot to take that part out my bad


----------



## joboo (Aug 23, 2012)

My partner and I are in.


----------



## jbenson4 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sweet looking forward to seeing y'all there


----------



## jbenson4 (Aug 30, 2012)

if you are planning on showing up to fish this event please let me know asap thanks everyone


----------



## jbenson4 (Sep 4, 2012)

Any body else who wants to fish this event you are welcome to show up at the ramp thanks everyone


----------

